# Tivo HD-XL LIFETIME on Ebay auction #300791335649



## 33602Kahuna (Sep 11, 2011)

TiVo HD-XL UPGRADED (157 HD HOUR) DVR WITH LIFETIME SERVICE--FINE CONDITION. 

IN ORIGINAL BOX WITH ACCES. & WIRELESS G USB ADAPTER

Ebay auction #300791335649

Ends Saturday October 20, 2012


----------

